# French Lop Breeding



## gingers_giants (Jun 11, 2009)

Hello all,

I was just wondering if anyone knew which colors in french lops can be bred together? Any help would be wonderful

Thanks!!

Ginger


----------



## pamnock (Jun 11, 2009)

Which colors _can't_ be bred together LOL Most colors in lops are compatible because there are so many varieties accepted and so few points on color. 

In the Hollands, tort otters have become a problem with people crossing otters w/ non-extension colors such as tort.

If you have a question about a particular pair, we can provide you with more info on the possible outcome.



Pam


----------



## gingers_giants (Jun 11, 2009)

I currently have a broken chestnut buck and a solid chestnut doe. They had broken and solid chestnut babies(obviously) I am wondering what colors I can breed with those. I really like fawn colored French Lops, and the Opals are nice as well. 

I am used to breeding Flemishes so the lop thing is totally new for me


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not too good with the colours thing, but I think that a fawn to those colours would be really nice!! 

I've heard opal is hard to get correctly because they have to have the correct under-colouring or something like that...but I heard that for Mini Rex, so it might be different in Frenchies. 

Emily


----------



## gingers_giants (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for your help guys!!

I am looking forward to buying different color lops in the fall


----------



## sheandg (Jun 16, 2009)

I was told this is an opal color and his parents were solid chestnut and solid chin and out came him


----------



## gingers_giants (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that color!!! What a cutie!!! Thank you for sharing with me


----------



## mischiwapos.cyra (Jun 16, 2009)

Best to breed Solid + Solid or Solid + Broken but NEVER Broken + Broken.
Reason why I say this is because you dont want any charlie marked buns!!
You can pretty much mix the colours! Will make for the babies to potentially put off many different varieties instead of having just one or two in the gene pool. 
Its nice having 1 bunny the produces 3-4 different colours!


----------



## gingers_giants (Jun 17, 2009)

What is a Charlie Marking??


----------



## bunniekrissy (Jun 17, 2009)

In case the person you're asking doesn't check back... I had to look up what Charlie Marked meant too. It means a broken bun that has less than 10% colored area on a white "background." A bun that is mostly white but with a few colored markings. If you breed a broken with a broken you get, I think on average, 1/4 Charlies. If you breed a Charlie with a Solid, you get all Brokens!


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 17, 2009)

I have bred broken to broken but they both have blanket color and borderline too much color and not enough white, but i knew it was risky. I've had a solid to a broken throw dilute before as well. This was with Hollands, not Frenchies, but I would guess it's fairly close to the same. I've gotten Chestnut from a black and Orange/fawn(not completely sure) cross, i would try breeding them over to the fawn, i don't think that it would come out unshowable. 
A friend of mine accidently crossed an opal mini rex to a fawn holland lop(She was told they were both girls, mini rex wasn't) and got chestnut babies, so you might pull chestnut, fawn/orange.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 17, 2009)

I've done a broken x broken breeding. I got two kits- a broken and a solid. LOL! So I'd say, if you have two exceptionally typed brokens, don't be afraid to do a cross or two. Like mentioned, if you get nice charlies out of them they can be bred back to solids and you can get showable brokens.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 17, 2009)

*Blaze_Amita wrote: *


> I've had a solid to a broken throw dilute before as well.


Um...what do you mean by dilute?

Dilute is a color. Like blue is the dilute of black, opal is the dilute of chestnut. It's not really related to whether the rabbit is broken or solid.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Jun 17, 2009)

dilute sable point. wasn't dark enough to be shown, it was almost white. the dilute sable point with the sable eye color and not white enough to be called a pointed or himilayan. We were told he wasnt' showable and he was a dilute sable point, sweet little thing. also told it was because his father's grandfather was a BEW. He's a wonderful house pet bunny now.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 17, 2009)

The dilute of sable point is blue point, which is unshowable in Holland Lops. That's why it can't be shown. It wouldn't really have anything to do with a BEW gene, but broken sable points and blue points can be REALLY light and appear to be charlies.


----------



## mischiwapos.cyra (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey sorry I didnt get back to you, was out of town. 
Yes Charlie marked buns are 10% and under coloured and will be disqualified from shows. You can breed broken to broken but it is risky and will work fine if withen 2-3 generations of the parents there was a solid or 2. 

I'm pretty sure charlie marked Hollands are fine in shows, but not with frenchies.

Another thing thats sometimes hard to achieve with broken + broken is the full butterfly.. lots of the times the butterfly will be broken (this was the case to a litter of 5 of mine last summer) and they all lost points in show from that.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jun 18, 2009)

*mischiwapos.cyra wrote: *


> I'm pretty sure charlie marked Hollands are fine in shows, but not with frenchies.


Nope, it's a DQ in Hollands (and every other breed).


----------

